# Hi everyone!



## Crazymonkee (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I just really started getting into mice, it was about the only rodent I didn't have as a child. I love the variety they have! Although I am new to breeding mice, I have a background in showing and breeding AKC show line GSDs. Hope to find a lot of info here and meet mice people!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

